# Help identify this chicken



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

We picked her up in a grocery store parking lot. She’s flighty and likes to sleep in trees. She’s very puny and looks like her tails feathers have been chewed on. She’s a pretty girl though. Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First look I thought I saw some gamebird there. But for a change I really can't tell. She might have been kept in a small cage and wore her feathers off. 

Her markings are interesting. I agree she is pretty but now you need another bird so she has company of her own kind. Is there a bit of tuft on her head? She's probably a mix of some kind. 

I'll see if @fuzzies or @imnukensc have any idea on her breed.


----------



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> First look I thought I saw some gamebird there. But for a change I really can't tell. She might have been kept in a small cage and wore her feathers off.
> 
> Her markings are interesting. I agree she is pretty but now you need another bird so she has company of her own kind. Is there a bit of tuft on her head? She's probably a mix of some kind.
> 
> I'll see if @fuzzies or @imnukensc have any idea on her breed.


Thanks!
She is with our mixed flock. No tuft on her head.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I think she's a mix with some game bird in there, too. At first glance, I was thinking cream leg bar, and there may be some of that in the mix, too, but without the head tuft, I'm just not sure.


----------



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

imnukensc said:


> I think she's a mix with some game bird in there, too. At first glance, I was thinking cream leg bar, and there may be some of that in the mix, too, but without the head tuft, I'm just not sure.


What do you mean by game bird?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are birds called American Game Birds. They are very popular with some breeders. They also, unfortunately, are a breed used for fighting because the males can be so violently territorial. 

If the girl you found was a full game bird you might see her bullying the other hens to make herself top bird. 

All of that said, they are a great breed to have as lawn ornaments. My neighbor's game rooster ended up here at my house hanging with my Guineas. He was a good boy. Not mean to people at all. He had a chance to have his own haram so the neighbor and I both agreed he could go have his own flock. I missed him for quite a while.


----------



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

Thanks for the great information! She’s not bullying any other chickens yet. She pretty much stays to herself. I want to try to clip her wing so she’ll stop flying into the trips and escaping the chicken yard. This is the first night she’s gone into the coop with the other girls.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You might not have to clip them once she realizes she has a home. She might escape the yard during the day but she'll be ready to go in with the rest at night. Give her a little time to see how she settles. 

The signs of game bird are barely there. She may never try to bully her way to the top of the flock. 

Oh, I'll bet you're wondering what we saw. Legs. Yes, her legs are a bit longer than other birds. The compact body is sort of there.


----------



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

Yes, I was wondering. She’s also very scrawny. She was foraging on her own for several days. No she has feed and snacks! You’ve been so very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

She honestly looks more like a Light Brown Leghorn or Leghorn mix to me. I can't tell if I'm seeing blue feathering or just worn out feathering. It'll be easier to say for sure once she's had a molt and regrown all those worn out feathers.

Editing, after a closer look, I'm going to say Leghorn mix for now, but do post an update after she's molted some feathers and regrown them!


----------



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

Thanks! She has bluish gray feathers. She’s very hard to get a good picture.


----------



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

More pictures! We waited until she was sleeping and clipped her wing. She was very calm. She has gorgeous feathers 💛


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She absolutely does have some gorgeous coloring. I've never seen one quite like her. That black popping up here and there makes her look even more interesting.

I just realized it says you're in LA, talk about game bird country. I'm in SE AL, same thing here. They are the most popular birds for backyard flocks here.


----------



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

I have a nephew that lives in Newton AL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I had to look up Newton. Never heard of it and it's really not that awful far from me in country miles terms.


----------



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

LOL!


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Please look up Wilma the wonder hen. I may be wrong, but your little chicken looks like a wrangely bedhead version of Wilma!


----------



## Spider (Nov 13, 2017)

MarcieinSouthLouisiana said:


> View attachment 45258
> 
> View attachment 45257
> 
> We picked her up in a grocery store parking lot. She’s flighty and likes to sleep in trees. She’s very puny and looks like her tails feathers have been chewed on. She’s a pretty girl though. Thanks!





MarcieinSouthLouisiana said:


> View attachment 45258
> 
> View attachment 45257
> 
> We picked her up in a grocery store parking lot. She’s flighty and likes to sleep in trees. She’s very puny and looks like her tails feathers have been chewed on. She’s a pretty girl though. Thanks!


I went through my database of 231 breeds. Several breeds came close but were discarded due to egg color or comb type. These included the Bielefelder, Ayam Pelung, and Flarry Eye Grey. Then, one rose to the top; *Leghorn* (Mediterranean breed): This may be the one. This breed has many different colors. But,take a gander at the silver Leghorn pic that I found on-line somewhere. Large white eggs, has a single or rose comb, does well in the heat, avoids human contact if possible, prefers to nest in trees, Yellow legs, does well in confinement. With continuous clean water and the proper poultry feed, this girl will be fine. Great egg layers by the way. You have yourself a keeper!


----------



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

Ok! 😂😂😂


----------



## MarcieinSouthLouisiana (4 mo ago)

Spider said:


> I went through my database of 231 breeds. Several breeds came close but were discarded due to egg color or comb type. These included the Bielefelder, Ayam Pelung, and Flarry Eye Grey. Then, one rose to the top; *Leghorn* (Mediterranean breed): This may be the one. This breed has many different colors. But,take a gander at the silver Leghorn pic that I found on-line somewhere. Large white eggs, has a single or rose comb, does well in the heat, avoids human contact if possible, prefers to nest in trees, Yellow legs, does well in confinement. With continuous clean water and the proper poultry feed, this girl will be fine. Great egg layers by the way. You have yourself a keeper!
> View attachment 45290


Awesome!!! Thanks so much 🥰


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It seems fuzzie does it again. She called leghorn a while back. Now you've got confirmation.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

My goodness, I may have just spotted little chicken at The Top 18 Chicken Breeds for Your Backyard Flock ~ Homestead and Chill

















ickens-top-18-breeds/ but with less distinctive (let's just say "royal") markings.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Royal markings? Do you mean they don't meet the standard?


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

No, I meant like a queen. Royalty. Sorry, I in the midst of moving and lost my marbles.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I can't believe you're trying to post here and moving at the same time. Good luck with that. 

And pics of the homestead would be fun to see.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> LOL I can't believe you're trying to post here and moving at the same time. Good luck with that.
> And pics of the homestead would be fun to see.


Happy to send pictures somewhere down the line. But for the moving thing . . . gray hair is now white, I tell you! EVERY SINGLE THING has gone wrong with this move but it's a year-long (plus) story that would easily become a novel that no one would want to read it!!! Okay, maybe Chevy Chase and company. Never venture a move during covid or anything else the government has in for you; "us." That's rule 1. 

But being without desktop, dishes, and sanity allows me to read ALL my mail and binge watch the one unpacked TV between taping boxes. I also have spent hours researching this and that and designed my coop to fit 4 seasons and all the girl comforts we girls should have. What fun! I'll send those pictures down the line too. I'm hoping there is Christmas in the Coop online somewhere (someone did it before and I fell over laughing and now my sister wants to visit and make crazy chicken ornaments and stuff for the sheer fun of it!). Sooooo, there's that.
Roll with the punches and learn to surf?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This could. be so much fun. Are you moving a distance from where you are now? Or staying more local?

I'm done moving myself. Not going to do it ever again. I don't even miss the excitement of the new digs.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

I hear you, but in my family, we were all born with highway shoes on and it's cruel to tempt fate when afflicted. I had wanted to live in all 50 states, but I was too unemployable for that kind of expense. So I'd set off to vacation without much more than a few bucks and plenty of determination. I'm actually rolling on the balls of my toes to GO. Again, it's a family thing or an astrological thing, I'm sure. Yes, it's out of state. Can't help myself. It's too expensive to buy acreage just anywhere. I did look--let's say around--and ended up near hobbies since the places that whispered my name were way out of my league or too far from what I needed to have. Does that make ANY sense to you, homebound one (I totally get it, I just don't have it).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It does make sense to me. I've moved around. A lot. I'm now at an age it was time to set down roots. Have I been tempted? Oh boy, I sure have. I've now lived here 9 years. The longest I've stayed in one place ever. I got to see and do so many things others don't realize are out there.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Kindred spirits. It's hard to stay rooted. Then I'll get rooted and want to stay. Then the old me comes to the surface once again and taunts me, beckons me, begs me. I just feel that I have things to do. It always boils down to that. And movers become fearless early in their lives (I'm guessing that's you too) and so I formulate all the things I still want to do and find a location where I can do them. People are lucky if they can stay still and be able to do what they want to do. I do as much as I can and then crave more. So . . .on to MORE!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is one heck of a way to look at it. Much more positive than my own. I put my wanderlust down to never finding that right place to land long term.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Yeah. Well said. Maybe that is the fate of those who lived through chronic upheaval? 

How to do it? The way I look at the right place is to figure out what I want to do and what I simple must do. Okay, so you probably have that imprinted onto your brain. Then you have to figure out the terrain and climate you would like. You also need to consider hospitals, airports, schools, groceries, etc. Check political maps so you remain amongst like minds. Check crime stats. Subscribe to Zillow for all the places that appeal to you if the cost of buying land/home is still in your ballpark in the cities you like. Check city populations, cost of living comparisons, tax rates and whatever else will impact your life and finances. And find out what the city does for holidays. Your town may have endless parades and road closures, marathons, etc. that you may or may not want. Sometimes you have to look at services available for aging or disability or assistance, as many states cannot offer what you need if you need and want it.

Then plant yourself in front of Google Maps until you have a number of places that should be good and hits all your must haves. Forget *perfect* as the trick about Google Maps is that you can cruise down all the streets in a town you love online but it may not look or feel the same when you get there (been there, done that). Then vacation in the areas that appeal to you. Be realistic: if you are dying to live in Hawaii and live in NY, then compromise to FL. Or at least have that in mind. I found doing this takes at least 5 years. This was a whole lot easier when FindYourSpot,com was in operation! I sorely miss them. 

Having said all this, I wish I had traveled through West Virginia, but didn't. So it'll go on my future exploration for vacation or whatever.

So if you do get the fever ever again, I hope this helps.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Many of my moves were on a whim. Tired of being here but visited there one weekend. OK pack up and head to the weekend place. No job, no place to live towing a kid along with me. It worked out really well. Kid grows up, leaves, meet the man who becomes hubs. Visit another state on weekend and decided to move there. The last place before this one was great for isolation, open water and open land but the rest was lacking. This one was carefully chosen for what was easily available. Medical being top of mind. 

I can say this was a good move. If it wasn't I probably would be packing up again.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Welsummer?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't ask me. But maybe. I was Silkies almost all the way, ignored most other breeds. 

@imnukensc and @fuzzies would know for certain.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Silkies are totally adorable. The Welsummer pix was supposed be a guess of that mystery bird. I'm going to get a few!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you looked at d'Uccles? Talk about a people friendly little bird. I had some of those.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Have you looked at d'Uccles?
I hear they are awesome birds!
I have a list of large egg layers that are good in both heat and cold that I can't wait to order after I get the coop up and the run organized with lots of perches and fun activities. Do, I figure that I'll get a variety of chicks in Spring.

I built in a plan for chicks in the "feed" side of the coop and the chickens on the other side, as I divided the coop in half. But I'll upload pictures after it's done. It sounds too awkward to describe.

Everything in our home has been picked up and I'll have Internet for a few more days before we head out of town. So if I go silent, that's why.

oh...news: my best friend wants to give me her camera! Mine died (the internal battery) so I'll be able to take decent pictures of the girls and the grounds throughout the whole process! Yeah! Portraits! 🐔🐥🐤🐑🌱🐾


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you aware our new phones are excellent at taking pics? I don't even own a camera anymore. 

Travel safe if you get all busy before hitting the road. How long do you think it will take to get there?


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Are you aware our new phones are excellent at taking pics? I don't even own a camera anymore.
> * * *
> YES. my phone is wonky when it comes to photos. I have seen great phone photos but not on mine.
> But I really like getting out there and taking pictures. I used to go out every weekend. I even learned the secret of tinkling out in the wilds! I made stuff from the photos too. I hope to do it all again . . .and remember, a friend (my weekend photo buddy) is giving me her extra camera! Digital, mirrorless! YEAH! And does the word NIKON make a person smile? YES! Don't you worry, I'll take some fun chicken pictures, flowers, etc. and upload some here.
> ...


Thank you! We'll be caravanning at a quiet time on a quiet day to avoid traffic. This is an all day drive. G-r-r-r! We'll stop to walk the dogs. But I am thrilled to be working out my new life!
* * *
Robin, are YOU the moderator here?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm an admin which is a glorified moderator. 

Caravan? Where the heck do you live? Or are you saying it's going to be with two vehicles?


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Two vehicles.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two way radio. Easier than the phones. 

OK, now that makes sense. Normally caravans are in GB or Australia.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Right here in the land of freedom. Shrinking freedoms and shrinking land...but enough for a good life and big enough for chickens, for sure!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't forget hub's goats. 

What day is the caravan getting on the road? That way I won't wonder about what happened to one of the peeps.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Fun day (Sunday). So if you see traffic halted in the middle of the night, it's us. No, kidding. All will be well...all will be well...all will be well...even though its supposed to be raining and I have one thunder dog...all will be well... who will cry her guts out...all will be well... and shake...all will be well...all will be well.

I'll let you know after I recover.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be thinking of you and the new adventure you're undertaking once again. 

I forgot to ask, will you make it in one day or will it take multiple?


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Thank you, Robin!
It'll take 9 hrs+ stops for the dogs.
Got music filled to drive, multiple audiobooks, treats, drinks, gas. Whew!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Long, long day. You'll barely get the beasts settled and you'll be crashing for the night.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Yes ma'am!
Worth it though.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

MarcieinSouthLouisiana said:


> View attachment 45258
> 
> View attachment 45257
> 
> We picked her up in a grocery store parking lot. She’s flighty and likes to sleep in trees. She’s very puny and looks like her tails feathers have been chewed on. She’s a pretty girl though. Thanks!


Sleep in trees omg


----------

